# Controlador de Timbre desde PC



## Carlillos (Jul 7, 2006)

Hola amigos, necesito crear un elemento (circuito), que sea capaz de recibir una señal del puerto serial del PC y active un sistema de timbres con una tensión de 110V y una carga aproximada de 15A. Tengo desarrollado un software de administración de instituciones educativas, desarrollado en Delphi, el cual se encargaría de controlar los tiempos y enviar las señales en las horas respectivas. Los tiempos de actividad (o sea, el tiempo que dura sonando los timbres...), deben ser controlados por el aparato (3,5,7 o 10 segundos) y debe tener la posibilidad de activar manualmente los timbres (en caso de eventualidades). Agradecería muchísimo si alguno de ustedes me pudiera ayudar con el tema ya que se trata de instituciones educativas que necesitan mejorar y sistematizar un poco. Gracias.


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 8, 2006)

hola amigo lei tu problema bueno yo no ce mucho como realizar por medio de la pc mediante el puerto serial haser esa parte 
pero la mejor solucion si fuera mi caso colocar un nanoPLC con programa y enlasado a la pc para q lo uses  un utilizar un scada para controlarlos ya q la salidas serian ffaciles de conectar bueno esa seria mi opinion haber si te ayude en algo


----------



## Carlillos (Jul 12, 2006)

Gracias amigo... pero no sé a qué te refieres con nanoPLC, podrías detallar???


----------



## CAZADOR (Jul 12, 2006)

un nnoPLC es controlador logico programable el cual puedes meterle ladder y tiene si no me equivoco 6 salidas y 6 entradas el cual hases tu programa de encendido de los tibres y funciona


----------



## Alejandra_graciela (Jul 13, 2006)

deberias hacer con ujn microcontrolador de atmel como 2051 o el 8252 la comunicacion serial con la pc a traves de rs232 o por rs485 segun sea la distancia a la que te quieres conectar y claro deberias hacer algun acondicionador de señal para los timbres en donde no se quizas los actives con un puente rectificador AC/DC utilizando unos SCR y el acondicionador de señal lo realizarias para activar los SCR y que estos a su vez tengan como carga los timbres y el programa que realizarias en el micro seria para darle las señales a las puertas de los SCR, luego para comunicarte con la PC usas los pines TX y RX y por RS232 o $85 te comunicas


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.lvr.com/serport.htm

articulos de elektor 2005  curso delphi para electronicos


----------

